# How Did You Manage It?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been wondering this for quite sometime. 

I know a few of you on here have been showing dogs since you were a teen. How did you manage school, homework, dog shows, TRAINING the dogs...and the list could go on. I have a few shows I'd like to attend in January, I think I'd do some Rally in them to finish her RE title. And then start in the spring on Obedience. 

But how did you manage it?

I can barely fit in training time, now that basketball has started!:nana:

I don't know what to do...and the homework will keep piling up, up until Christmas...GRRR!

I'd like some advice...please!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it just makes for some really looooong days - which lets you know in the end how badly you really want it!

I have a Jr. Trainer that I work with who shows and trains her Aussie in agility and conformation. She's also on the volleyball team at school, does FFA, volunteers at her vet's office and assists me in classes one night a week. During volley ball season, she's at school a few days a week from 6:50am -6:30pm and then goes straight to agility practice. On the weekends, she's sitting with her laptop doing homework between runs of agility. It's a crazy schedule, but it makes her happy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think it just makes for some really looooong days - which lets you know in the end how badly you really want it!
> 
> I have a Jr. Trainer that I work with who shows and trains her Aussie in agility and conformation. She's also on the volleyball team at school, does FFA, volunteers at her vet's office and assists me in classes one night a week. During volley ball season, she's at school a few days a week from 6:50am -6:30pm and then goes straight to agility practice. On the weekends, she's sitting with her laptop doing homework between runs of agility. It's a crazy schedule, but it makes her happy.


Dang where are all these super kids coming from. I use to get a headache just reading the posts between IvanD and Katie and Dusty when they talked about school.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

It is an incredible balancing act. I can relate because I am also in school. I am not in high school but doing advanced college work to become a chiropractor. I am often at school from 7-5 then still have to come home and study,study,study. I am also working on getting my girl ready to show again. It comes down to deciding what you must do (school) and what your want to do and what you really want to do. It is never going to be easy. It is learning how to balance work and fun and that is something you will ALWAYS be doing. Its the grown up world. Do your best at what you are doing but make sure you are having fun. When its not fun that is when you need to stop. Good luck


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

bizzy said:


> It is an incredible balancing act. I can relate because I am also in school. I am not in high school but doing advanced college work to become a chiropractor. I am often at school from 7-5 then still have to come home and study,study,study. I am also working on getting my girl ready to show again. It comes down to deciding what you must do (school) and what your want to do and what you really want to do. It is never going to be easy. It is learning how to balance work and fun and that is something you will ALWAYS be doing. Its the grown up world. Do your best at what you are doing but make sure you are having fun. When its not fun that is when you need to stop. Good luck


Sure now a chiropracter comes along after two back surgeries and 7 years of suffering. Where were you wwhen I needed ya???? ROFL


----------

